
Covid-19 Raw Data for Pandas? - mchirico
COVID-19 Raw Data?<p>I&#x27;m looking for data that can be modeled in Pandas at the county level in the US.<p>So far this site seems to be tracking the data at the county level; but, it&#x27;s not easy to get a time line history.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;coronavirus.1point3acres.com&#x2F;?fbclid=IwAR20-yFkUrJ5sIvmsDQkEfTEmiHY2o8rDGByBEURSR3iL1ukEKw6LBOmyYk<p>Johns Hopkins no longer lists the data at the US county level:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;CSSEGISandData&#x2F;COVID-19
======
sathomasga
[https://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/1872608](https://community.wolfram.com/groups/-/m/t/1872608)

~~~
mchirico
Ah... good resource.

